# anybody know of jetwings?



## shallowminedid (Feb 11, 2012)

so im new to jetboats.. first thing i can tell ya.. they hate goin slow, and they really hate going straight and slow. ive seen jet wings once or twice but never gave them any thought. now im making that my first purchase. i need a rockproof intake too. im kinda worried how these will things hold up in the susky. big nasty rocks. that attract me for some reason. does anybody use them?


----------



## susqyg3 (Feb 14, 2012)

A guy I know that runs a bowfishing guide service swears by his.. I've considered one for when I go crabbing, but it's one more thing to smack a rock with, so I haven't.. If you get the rockproof intake be sure to do some research on installation. I've heard the washers are too small and impact with a rock can rip the bolts right through it and you'll leave it on the bottom of the river.. I'm pretty sure guys just throw on oversized washers to strengthen the connection..


----------



## shallowminedid (Feb 14, 2012)

i saw the videos and it looked like they help but we all know they can show what they want to to make it look good. i also know a guy that has one but hes actually jetwings pro staffer so i dont think he could say something bad even if he hated it.. just they susky is full of boulders. i dont wanna spend 100 on something that gonna break the first time out.. i was lookin at a new rockproof intake for 375 or a buddy of mine has a used one for 200.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 15, 2012)

I sent you a pm with a link to a place it is discussed in detail.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been running a jet for a couple years now and once you get used to it, you shouldn't have a problem going straight or slow. They kind of look unnecessary to me. Then again, this is the first I've ever heard about them and of course...never used them.

I'd like to hear from someone that's installed them.


----------



## shallowminedid (Feb 15, 2012)

lance is actually my friend on facebook.. one of the reasons i heard of them.. i know he broke one n was replaced but hes their prostaffer. so he cant say anything wrong.. granted he probally has alot more hours on his than the average guy. but id like to hear from people who arent paid to use it. i also got an email from a rep from a craigslist add for one he said only one was broken... but it wasnt the same way that i remember lance saying his broke... i know i dont need one but it would come in handy and i think it looks kinda cool install looks quick n painless too pretty much remove foot.. that im gonna replace anyway


----------



## susqyg3 (Feb 16, 2012)

I know of two people that have them on their boats, and both recently converted to jet boats. I think with them coming from years of driving prop boats it makes the switch much easier, but I agree, you get used to low speeds with the jet.. Definitely one more thing to rip off


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 16, 2012)

As for the low speed control and getting used to it.. yes. You just have to goose the throttle once in awhile and remember where your steering at all times. If your using a console i strongly suggest a suicide knob.. makes for faster wheel turning and makes high and low speed maneuvering so much easier.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 16, 2012)

I just seen the jetwings on ebay. 
Kindve looked pointless.

I guess personal preference but ill save my money for other mods


----------

